
Not all organs age alike - Amorymeltzer
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2015-09-age-alike.html
======
maxander
Original article here (open access, happily): [http://www.cell.com/cell-
systems/abstract/S2405-4712%2815%29...](http://www.cell.com/cell-
systems/abstract/S2405-4712%2815%2900110-6) .

This is my subjective impression, but it seems like aging research is starting
to gain traction, with interesting results appearing relatively frequently. It
gives one hope, either of immortality or a more pleasant old age.

------
JoeAltmaier
tl;dr: your mind goes before your liver. Unless you drink of course?

